# WTB Daiwa 3000 handle- Tierra, SOL, Advantage, etc



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am in need a Daiwa handle for a 3000 series. Looking for a handle from the SOL, Tierra, Advantage, etc family. Please let me know if you have one you are willing to part with. 

Thanks


----------

